# Vinbrite Filter



## ithink2020 (Jul 11, 2008)

Anyone use a Vinbrite Filter? I would like to start filtering my wines, but do not know if I want to spend $200 on a filter right now.

If you use (or have used) a Vinbrite Filter, can you tell me what you like/dislike about them?

Thank you!

Matt


----------



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2008)

I use 1. 

The pro's 1) Its cheap and works
2) It doesnt take much room
3) It doesnt use any electricity
4) Very simple to use

The con's 1) It takes awhile, about 45 min. to do a 6 gallon batch. I dont have another filter system so I dont know if that even is a con. Welcome to this forum and hope you stay awhile and share your experiences.


----------



## Mark (Jul 14, 2008)

Wade's right (of course!).


Ihave the Vinbrite and Buon Vino Minijet. The Minijet seems to filter a little better and doesn't slow down as much near the end as the filter starts to clog, but the Vinbrite still does a great job. But I always wondered if the Vinbrite was introducing too much oxygen as the wine fell from the Vinbrite to the bottom of my carboy. I added a hose from the Vinbrite to the bottom of the carboy once but the backpressure as the carboy filled stopped the flow. The Minijet has a pump so the wine flows from the bottom as the the carboy fillsjust fine. I think many others on the forum use the Vinbrite with no problem, I just feel better using the Minijet. The Minijet is also faster (20 minutes vs 45 for 6 gallons), and you can use it to "power rack" (although the time saved vs an autosiphon is spent cleaning it afterwards). The downside; it takes longer to clean and is definitely more expensive.


Also make sure the filter element is in the Vinbrite housing correctly or too much wine will sneak past unfiltered.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 15, 2008)

Another thing I like about the vinbrite is that it's quiet!


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't feel like the Vinebrite is adding too much oxygen. When I filter a carboy full, it is not totally degassed. As the wine splashes into the bottom of the carboy it releases that CO2. CO2 is quite a bit heavier than air (about 1.5x) so on short order the carboy has a blanket of CO2. It is also very effective in degassing the wine in the process.


----------



## ithink2020 (Jul 16, 2008)

Could you also spray some inert gas into the clean carboy first? To help minimize the introduction of too much oxygen...


----------



## Mark (Jul 16, 2008)

PeterZ, I usually degas (Mixstir then Mightyvac) and add the clarifiers, then let the carboy sit for a month or so, then filter, add sulphite,and bottle. So the wine is usually pretty-well degassed before filtering, and I haven't noticed any CO2 being given off during filtering or bottling. In this case do you still think the Vinbrite won't add too much oxygen? It seems to do a good job of filtering and is way easier to sanitize before and clean up after; the excess oxygen thing is the only reason I stopped using it.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 16, 2008)

You can surely add an inert gas into the carboy 1st. If you have your wine properly sulfated at this point then oxidation is no worry, if not then add a dose. Awhile back I had a conversation (post) with George as oxidation was a big concern and we came to the conclusion that are really going over board with worrying about this problem. We stress out a little to much about this. There are a few things that we can do and should keep doing such as topping up the carboy post fermentation as it tends to sit there for a few months during bulk aging and clearing. But for the little time that we are filtering a wine I dont believe it should concern us. If you were making a wine that you planned on keeping for 10-15 years then it might be of concern but most or all of the wines we make will be consumed before it ever peaks.


----------



## Mark (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought new wine was more sensitive to oxygen than that.Good to know there's more leeway. All great info... Thanks!


----------



## PeterZ (Jul 17, 2008)

I agree with wade on this one. I think we do stress a little too much about oxygen.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jul 18, 2008)

I have the Vinbrite Filter and like it very much. True it is a little slow but nothing you cant work around with some planning. It is a great little thing that is cheap and easy to use, I highly recommend it.


Scuba


----------



## tkutch (Jul 31, 2010)

I know this is an old topic but had a question about it. I have never filtered my wine kits before and am thinking of trying it out. My main question is when do you use it? When racking just to clarify the wine or racking to another carboy RIGHT before bottling? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2010)

When I use it which isnt very often is when um racking a clear wine off of the fining agent to a clean carboy to age more or before bottling. I recently used it on a hazy Peach wine and was very surprised at at clear it came out of the filter because this wine didnt clear well in almost a year so before using a fining agent I tried the filter and it worked great.


----------



## tkutch (Jul 31, 2010)

Ok so if I plan to store it for a while do it before storing. Then whenever ready just bottle it.

If you rarely use it do you use a different kind of filter or just never use filters? Curious because I never used one but made many kits before. Curious if I will know a difference.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 31, 2010)

Even with a very clear wine you ill see the difference a it really polishes a wine. I typically dont filter my wines and instead rack them many times and let them bulk age about 1 year after fermentation is complete. but If Im in a rush as I need a carboy I will filter to make sure there wont be a dusting in the bottles.


----------



## Brent2489 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have the Vinbrite. George recommended it. It really works well and is VERY easy to clean. I just start the filter run while I do other things. IE Run to the hardware or pool store. I have now filtered 5-6 wines and 1 cerveza and all are (were) really great tasting. Unfortunately, the 5 gal of beer did not last very long on the hot 4th of July weekend in 'Hot'lanta. For just a few $ per filter i think that it does a fantastic job and you can't go wrong.


----------

